# Abu Dhabi Squash



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys
i am looking for people who would like to play squash.
i am an intermediate player 26 years old man.

i can play anytime after work, perferably after 7:00 PM! 
Anyone interested let me know.


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

still up for game!


----------



## AshmoreMY (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry, wish I could join!


----------



## oooolivier (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there. Old post but I am also looking for some squash player. I am intermediate player (2 year regular practice). I am in Khalidiya and there is a court in my building.


----------



## Parker20 (May 13, 2016)

I'm interested but unfortunately in dubai , I'm coming abu dhabi tomorrow if you would like


----------



## Whizburj (Apr 19, 2016)

Is this just an informal thing that's organized here? I'd be interested in a match, though I'm not great.


----------



## Parker20 (May 13, 2016)

It is ok of course ,
I'm living in dubai 
But it can be arranged


----------

